# Rough lumber



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Where's the best place for rough stock on the east side of Houston. Mostly cutting board quality


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Clarks hardwood in the heights just got a load of black walnut.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

snapperlicious said:


> Clarks hardwood in the heights just got a load of black walnut.


Do you what they are charging for it?


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Crickets in here??


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

$7 something a board foot depending on thickness. They have all kinds of different wood. Look them up.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

snapperlicious said:


> $7 something a board foot depending on thickness. They have all kinds of different wood. Look them up.


I've been there along with Houston Hardwoods! Just looking for different avenues and anything on the east or south side


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I picked up a 6/4 x 11"x 8 ft Walnut yesterday and it was 178.06 TTL.

Currently in glue up for Cutting boards with Birch strips.

John


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

jtburf said:


> I picked up a 6/4 x 11"x 8 ft Walnut yesterday and it was 178.06 TTL.
> 
> Currently in glue up for Cutting boards with Birch strips.
> 
> John


If I'm figuring correctly that equate to about $16 per bd ft Holy Cow!!

Thanks for the info jtburf. Pictures of cutting boards would be wonderful!!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

WildThings said:


> If I'm figuring correctly that equate to about $16 per bd ft Holy Cow!!
> 
> Thanks for the info jtburf. Pictures of cutting boards would be wonderful!!


My mistake, it was 8/4, working some Pecan and Mesquite rt now. All 8/4 stock and that Mesquite is pricy!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful boards jt


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Thanks JFolm


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice! Here's a few I'm working on


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

WildThings said:


> Very nice! Here's a few I'm working on


Very nice, those look great!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Fine Work Fellas!
Lots of patience there.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Swampus said:


> Fine Work Fellas!
> Lots of patience there.


Thank you sir and you are correct!!


----------

